# I need a new compressor



## GregThCarpenter (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello everyone.
I am in need of a new compressor (mine was just stolen:furious my work is 90% interior trim with a little framing thrown in about twice a year. 
I need a compressor that is small and portable that will still drive a framing gun.
My old compressor was a Dewalt 4 gal. twin tank. great compressor a little heavey but was reliable unless the temp. was below 20 degrees. 

What is your opinion?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a one to three man operation right now & this is what I use:










It's REALLY heavy but it's also very quiet & reliable. It's only a 13 amp draw so it usually works fine on an extension cord.:thumbsup:

This is what I use for finish a lot of times and have never had a problem with it:


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

For the money you cant beat the Porter Cable pancake. 

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-CPFAC2600P-2-Horsepower-6-Gallon-Compressor/dp/B00004WGQM

I have a 22 gallon compressor I keep in the trailer now because this one is light and does the job well. The Porter Cable drives 3" and 2" nails all day long.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

I have had this one for years...no issues at all. I Frame small additions, roof, side and build decks etc... It will run and start at any temp. I use it to run two framers and two roofers, no problem. 








I just bought this one at HD for $25.....(I could not resist for $25)
Used it with my Bostitch flooring stapler. Works great for a companion to the stapler, very light weight. I can bring it through the house with ease. light and quiet.








This one NEVER even leaves the garage anymore...








I have this one too, it sucks, too loud and will not start easy if the temp is below 40. I'll sell it cheap...lol


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

curapa said:


> For the money you cant beat the Porter Cable pancake.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-CPFAC2600P-2-Horsepower-6-Gallon-Compressor/dp/B00004WGQM
> 
> I have a 22 gallon compressor I keep in the trailer now because this one is light and does the job well. The Porter Cable drives 3" and 2" nails all day long.


Buyer beware of this PC compressor... there is a plunger in the tank regulator that breaks off and HD wants $130 bux to fix it... its a cheap chinese part. I used this compressor 3 times and broke for the 4th. My current customer was a racecar mechanic and owned a speedshop, so he took it to his shop and fixed it for me (great guy!!!) This may not happen on all of them but read the complaints on HD's website. Seriously, find something else...


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

I,m currently waiting for this to be delivered. $150 and it sounds like it will do everything you want it to do. It is splash lubricated and supposed to be pretty quiet. Weighs 39 lbs


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

We use a twin barrel rigid for our framing and roofing. We just recently bought a portable Grip Rite compressor. It was cheaper in price but is very light, quiet and extremly portable. Cannot keep up with heavy framing though


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Buyer beware of this PC compressor... there is a plunger in the tank regulator that breaks off and HD wants $130 bux to fix it... its a cheap chinese part. I used this compressor 3 times and broke for the 4th. My current customer was a racecar mechanic and owned a speedshop, so he took it to his shop and fixed it for me (great guy!!!) This may not happen on all of them but read the complaints on HD's website. Seriously, find something else...


 
Never read any reviews on it. I have had mine for 2 years and not a problem out of it, and I got it used. Many days it will run all day long when I am running fence boards.

I have had 3 of the Ridgid twin stacks and they only last me 6-12 months. Got them replaced under warranty every time. I didn't even bother trading the last one in when it broke.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Yours mustave been a few years older than mine... mine is only 1 year old so I think mine is of the new, chinese run. Juss sayin, I was unlucky and if I were you, there's no point in getting another one nor recomending it because the new one is a problem product...


----------



## GregThCarpenter (Sep 7, 2009)

*Thanks for all the great posts*

Thanks for all the great posts.
As a side question who out there has used the co2 tanks with the regulators to power a trim gun?

i tried to post a pic but i'm not allowed:furious:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a Bostitch Trim Air Compressor, its a decent compressor, but its loud.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

GregThCarpenter said:


> Thanks for all the great posts.
> As a side question who out there has used the co2 tanks with the regulators to power a trim gun?
> 
> i tried to post a pic but i'm not allowed:furious:


i have a co2 tank. i have a cheap one from lowes. it leaks. its good if you only have a few quick brads to pop it. not for a whole days use. there may be better kits, i havent looked. 

i am also looking into a new compressor. i have an 8 year old PC pancake. it keeps working but it stalls from time to time. i know its a matter of time.
i would like to find one that can run a trim gun all day, but is small enough to fit between the front and back seat of my truck. the makita hotdog looks pretty good. just gotta read up


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got this Thomas. It has been a good compressor. I've had it for at least 6-7 years. Will run on any circuit, any temp. It may not be as quiet as it once was. Model T-2820ST.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought a co2 tank from a friend 2 weeks ago. I have used it for some quick jobs and it works great. I haven't had it refilled yet so I don't how many nails I will get out of a tank.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought a co2 tank from a friend 2 weeks ago. I have used it for some quick jobs and it works great. I haven't had it refilled yet so I don't how many nails I will get out of a tank.


----------

